# Gabber rex cages for sale in england??



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have asked about selling gabber rex cages on my website.

How popular are they here?

Would it actually be worth buying some and sticking them on my website?

Would anyone want one??


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

no................................................


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> no................................................


rrr: rrr: :001_wub:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I heard they were quite good but hard to get in this country. 

Whats your website??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I heard they were quite good but hard to get in this country.
> 
> Whats your website??


Isnt finished yet. Not sure i can post the link on here as it may be against the rules of the forum 

Its a pet shop. Sell hammocks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not allowed any more pets so no more cages but they are amazing cages and people just cant get hold of them so I could imagine you would sell quite a few.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I would take some but you will need to come visit to help me clean them out - the 23 cages I have just now are already taking me all week


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

The inside housing looks cheap to me so wouldn't be a cage I'd buy. Would probaly rather stick to the likes of fantasy's. Plus after Runty eating her way out a zoozone I won't be trusting a hamster in that kind of cage again!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i would


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I would take some but you will need to come visit to help me clean them out - the 23 cages I have just now are already taking me all week


Can i come away with some furries??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Can i come away with some furries??


Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are my babies :crying:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Depends on the price, they're quite 'cheap' looking and the design is really simple.. I would expect to pay about £20-£30, although they are quite large which is good there is no opportunity to add another floor which is disappointing.

and I thought it was renamed to Montagna Rex?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> Depends on the price, they're quite 'cheap' looking and the design is really simple.. I would expect to pay about £20-£30, although they are quite large which is good there is no opportunity to add another floor which is disappointing.


You can always use something like the Trixie homes with flat roofs which would mean you get a house and a platform all in one


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> You can always use something like the Trixie homes with flat roofs which would mean you get a house and a platform all in one


I guess, also the shelf/bed/whatever has too many holes in it don't you think? would make it a bit breezy? All said, I probably would get one, I used to have one similar and I did like it.. I don't remember whatever happened to it tbh :S


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Can the inside bits be removed?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Can the inside bits be removed?


Yes they can


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I think you should go for it, as it's so hard to get hold of in the UK you'll probably sell quite a few (I'll buy one when I finally move house ;/)

PS post the link to your site ;D


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The gabber rex cages are fab for mouses and the bars are just the right size to hang toys from  I took the shelf out of mine and filled it with parts of Hogwarts castle for the mouses


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I guess, also the shelf/bed/whatever has too many holes in it don't you think? would make it a bit breezy? All said, I probably would get one, I used to have one similar and I did like it.. I don't remember whatever happened to it tbh :S


thought the montagna was a smaller verison?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

metame said:


> thought the montagna was a smaller verison?


No montagna is the manufacturer, Rex is the model (the big one) and lux is the smaller version


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> N omontagna is the manufacturer, Rex is the model (the big one) and lux is the smaller version


ah ok
was montagne lux i was thinking of then, knew id seen it somehwere


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have you actually found a supplier in this country who can get their hands on them :O

none of our suppliers can get them any more


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> have you actually found a supplier in this country who can get their hands on them :O
> 
> none of our suppliers can get them any more


No i would be importing them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I would :thumbup:


cough *addict* cough.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> cough *addict* cough.


Says the addict  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Says the addict  :lol:


takes one to know one doesnt it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> takes one to know one doesnt it


No idea what your talking about :aureola:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just gave mine to the rabbits as a litter tray, but they are good cages and I recommend them  

So you found someone still making them then?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> cough *addict* cough.


AHEM!!! Says u!!! But yeah I am....i only got a few spare ones 



srhdufe said:


> Says the addict  :lol:


:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> AHEM!!! Says u!!! But yeah I am....i only got a few spare ones :


How very dare you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

if I had the space for a hammy then i'd definitely buy one!

You could perhaps buy quite a few and sell some with the inner platforms and such, and some without them at a cheaper price - not many places give people options like that and not everyone wants the platform part, I probably wouldn't. You could then save the spare platforms as spares in case anyone receives one which is broken or if any of the parts break after use. It'd get you a good reputation for customer service


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I just gave mine to the rabbits as a litter tray, but they are good cages and I recommend them


:scared: You did what???! :scared:

I think a ban is in order here. Cos that is clearly an illegal offence :scared: :laugh:


----------

